# it works !!



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

After years of planning a layout...hauling dirt and rocks...putting in plants and laying concrete roadbed,  then buying batteries, a reciever,  and a charger...it was time to try to get something running.  I used an LGB 40 foot boxcar for the battery car,  the roof comes off so there is fairly easy access to the interior of the car to assemble everything.  After getting the reciever mounted,  the antenna installed, adding an on/off switch I was ready for the battery.  Once it was all charged up it was time for the test.........hooked it all up and flicked the on switch on the reciever and then the toggle switch (  the toggle will be the only on/off switch I use..it is easily reached inside the door of the car),  and .........nothing happened !  I thought the battery or the charger was faulty...so did some checking ...to see if the battery had a charge or not.  It did...so after some further checking...I found the problem...which I will not mention....duhhhhhh !
   Anyway after that was figured out I retried the on switch.........it worked this time!  The engine moved,  the lights came on...it was wonderful !!   Coarse running a 2 1/2 foot engine on 6 feet of track is rather limiting to say the least,  but still it was working and felt just great.
Now I am chomping at the bit to get outside and lay a good length of track down to run it all properly,  but will have to wait a while longer for the weather to improve a bit more.  
I will try to update as I get farther along ...maybe even some pics here and there.
Garry  NCGRR


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Garry.
Now the real fun starts.
JimC.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh No/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif  Another one gets  "THE FEVER"   /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif

There is not a plant left in the yard that is safe from being buldozed down ( in 1/29 scale of course) to make room for  more track

There isnt a greater feeling  than to turn the knob for the first time and the engine moves.


----------

